# Bruno in his Kiddo Pool Video



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

He love his pool!

7 months old puppy boxer playing in the pool - YouTube


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. He looks like he is having fun! I had one for my lab a couple of years ago and he absolutely loved it. I am still searching for a bigger, tougher one as he has found out how to destroy these things pretty quick now.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Bruno already broke it! I wish I can find something stronger too


----------

